# Multi-Purpose Router Guide manual



## HOBBYHEAD (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, I am new to routing and recently accquired a Craftsman 925179 multi-purpose
router guide kit without a manual. Can someone post a copy or otherwise tell me where I can get one. Please help. Thanks John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I don't have one but you may want to drop a email to guy selling one on ebay he may make you a copy of it (cheap ) or just buy the jig for a song..then you will have two of them and a maunal that you can sale off on ebay  old Crfatsman manuals are hard to come by (out print stuff ) 

SEARS CRAFTSMAN ROUTER GUIDE #925179 | eBay

===

====





HOBBYHEAD said:


> Hi, I am new to routing and recently accquired a Craftsman 925179 multi-purpose
> router guide kit without a manual. Can someone post a copy or otherwise tell me where I can get one. Please help. Thanks John


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum, John

Thank you for joining us


----------



## legendvpn (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome Hobby head.. 
Hope you enjoy staying with us.


__
LegendVPN


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

HOBBYHEAD said:


> Hi, I am new to routing and recently accquired a Craftsman 925179 multi-purpose
> router guide kit without a manual. Can someone post a copy or otherwise tell me where I can get one. Please help. Thanks John


I have that same guide...I'll slither out to the shop in a moment and see if I still have the guide....If so I'll copy it and let you know so we can suss out how to get it to you...

By the way, welcome to our corner of the world..hope you enjoy it..

Best Regards,
George Cole
"G"


----------



## HOBBYHEAD (Jun 24, 2011)

G, I hope I am doing this correctly, it is my first time posting on this forum. Thanks for responding to my cry for help. I hope you find a manual. Please let me know. John , HOBBYHEAD


----------



## HOBBYHEAD (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi James, Thanks for the warm welcome. Looks as though I will be meeting some fine new friends. I always wanted to visit Australia but have never had the means. John


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

HOBBYHEAD said:


> Hi, I am new to routing and recently accquired a Craftsman 925179 multi-purpose
> router guide kit without a manual. Can someone post a copy or otherwise tell me where I can get one. Please help. Thanks John


You might be able to download a copy by going to:

Craftsman multi-purpose router guide kit 925179 how-to instructions, help and tips

Mark


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings John and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## HOBBYHEAD (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Jerry, Thanks for the welcome. I Hope to make new friends here. John, HOBBYHEAD


----------



## Relative (Apr 24, 2008)

George II said:


> I have that same guide...I'll slither out to the shop in a moment and see if I still have the guide....If so I'll copy it and let you know so we can suss out how to get it to you...
> 
> By the way, welcome to our corner of the world..hope you enjoy it..
> 
> ...


George, If you manage to make a file out of it, upload it to the manuals section on the forum for future use.

Mike


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Relative said:


> George, If you manage to make a file out of it, upload it to the manuals section on the forum for future use.
> 
> Mike


OK, I found it now to upload it????? I need a little guidance here..that's BS I need a lot..

Here we go..I'll try to scan it, then what? I could copy it and mail it, I'll try anything I can to get it out to all who wants a copy..

I guess you all have heard of computer illiterate people! Well I'm here to tell you I'm computer stupid..

Please let me know where we go from here?

Best Regards,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

May I help.. send it to me via email and I will upload it for you 

[email protected]

I will pull the email address off this post in short order

====



George II said:


> OK, I found it now to upload it????? I need a little guidance here..that's BS I need a lot..
> 
> Here we go..I'll try to scan it, then what? I could copy it and mail it, I'll try anything I can to get it out to all who wants a copy..
> 
> ...


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi George
> 
> May I help.. send it to me via email and I will upload it for you
> 
> ...


Will do Bob, I'll set about it in the morning....by the way the manual number is 25179.. 
Regards


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George II

Here's the manual

+++++++
Sears Multipurpose Guide Catalogue No. 25179


Sears Craftsman MULTIPURPOSE
ROUTER GUIDE 25179

via GEORGE E COLE

=========



George II said:


> Will do Bob, I'll set about it in the morning....by the way the manual number is 25179..
> Regards


----------



## HOBBYHEAD (Jun 24, 2011)

To George and Bob and others who offered help; Thanks for the manual, it will be a big help. I may actually be able to use this router guide now that I know what it does. Many Thanks John HOBBYHEAD


----------



## Kreplatch (Jun 14, 2015)

HOBBYHEAD said:


> Hi, I am new to routing and recently accquired a Craftsman 925179 multi-purpose
> router guide kit without a manual. Can someone post a copy or otherwise tell me where I can get one. Please help. Thanks John


Hi John:
I have a pdf copy of the router guide manual you were asking for.. Do you still need it?


----------



## caltick (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi I'm trying to find the download section to get the 25179 router manual. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Caltick and welcome. Click on the Routerforums.com logo near the top of the page. It will take you to our homepage. Scroll down until you finfd the manuals section and then look for the Craftsman ones. If we have it it will be in there.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Are you talking about an edge guide? The wording is a little vague and hard to find anything but an edge guide while searching, mostly you find bushings--which seems completely unrelated. If it's the edge guide, here's a YouTube video to check out:


----------



## ACE0220 (Feb 11, 2017)

John,
If you would go the web Ereplacementparts.com you maybe able to order one. Their number is; 877-346-4815. They have parts and all kinds of items you may have a hard time finding. Hopefully this will help.

Rick


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

ACE0220 said:


> John,
> If you would go the web Ereplacementparts.com you maybe able to order one. Their number is; 877-346-4815. They have parts and all kinds of items you may have a hard time finding. Hopefully this will help.
> 
> Rick


Rick, thanks for this. I just want to point out that this post is from 2011... not sure John is even on here anymore.


----------

